# Any decent spray booths for around $100?



## grampi (Nov 23, 2006)

I need a spray booth for painting my models in my apartment....anything decent available for around $100?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

grampi said:


> I need a spray booth for painting my models in my apartment....anything decent available for around $100?


Decent and "cheap(er)" usually don't go hand in hand. I have seen some low cost, snap together, plastic booths that are inexpensive but they don't seem to be worth the money based on comments I have ready. Most say (in the fine print) suitable for water based spraying only. They are also pretty small. I guess they would work to paint a 1/72 scale WW2 fighter plane, but for anything over the size of a model car, you may need something larger anyway.

I personally use the Mini Plus (just used it an hour ago). It is not $100 but its built like a tank, comes 99% ready to go, and is top quality all around. I think it is one of my all time best hobby tool purchases ever. 

http://www.pacepaintbooths.com/pace/Products.htm


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

I had a friend build me a 28" cube out of MDF back in the 90's, added a high cfm vent hood motor and an under cabinet florescent light and it still sucks, fumes.


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

This may be what you are looking for if you live in an apartment:

http://www.micromark.com/fold-up-spray-booth,11594.html


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Im pretty sure that is one/the one that says only to use water based paints and no enamels, lacquers or acrylic enamels (solvent based acrylics like Tamiya)


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Product description says sparkless motor.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

KUROK said:


> Product description says sparkless motor.


I think the main issue was the solvent based paints would mar the plastic construction. My all metal booth gets dusty wtih overspray and I can just wipe it down with lacquer thinner.


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

djnick66 said:


> I think the main issue was the solvent based paints would mar the plastic construction. My all metal booth gets dusty wtih overspray and I can just wipe it down with lacquer thinner.


I may ask Santa for one of these. I'll report back what I learn about it then.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

KUROK said:


> I may ask Santa for one of these. I'll report back what I learn about it then.


Give it a a shot and report back. You never know... might be a hidden gem for the price. Or not... :hat:


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

Here's the same unit on Ebay. It's only $65 plus FREE shipping. Just type in spray booth. I own one and know many people in the model industry that have one and love it. Even comes with exhaust tubes and connectors. I cant say enough positive things about it. You can buy two and they can interconnect to become even larger. There are multiple reviews on You tube. Here's one: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O1v5Ydn6Mic


----------



## grampi (Nov 23, 2006)

actias said:


> Here's the same unit on Ebay. It's only $65 plus FREE shipping. Just type in spray booth. I own one and know many people in the model industry that have one and love it. Even comes with exhaust tubes and connectors. I cant say enough positive things about it. You can buy two and they can interconnect to become even larger. There are multiple reviews on You tube. Here's one: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O1v5Ydn6Mic


I'd probably have to put 2 of them together as I build mostly 1/32 scale aircraft. One looks like it would be a bit cramped for that size plane...


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

THat is why I got a big, metal, one piece Pace booth. You do need to buy a drier vent hook up kit (Wal Mart for $11) but its ready to go otherwise. You open the box, unwrap the motor and screw it to the top of the booth, and that is it.


----------

